# Wine Exchange???



## kaizen (Aug 29, 2005)

Anybody up for a wine exchange? Bottle for a bottle, shipping not
included. I'm not ready personaly yet, but I thought that it
would be a great way to get to try new and different wines and get
feedback on those wines.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Aug 30, 2005)

Sure! I am not there yet, but when I am...You can certainly count me in.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 30, 2005)

Can count me in....Heck I have 6 gallons of Australian Shirazin the fermenterthat I will trade anybody for one bottle of anything that even resembles wine


----------



## MedPretzel (Aug 30, 2005)

Just tell me when, and I'm there!


----------



## Bill B (Aug 30, 2005)

Why not. Ive got some Plum, and some Blueberry ready to go. 


Bill


----------



## kaizen (Aug 30, 2005)

Let me tinker with a layout. Who has what and how many.
Address and etc. I need ideas. Use regular email or this
general forum. 



George, it this ok?



We could list what we are willing to trade and the address to be sent
to. Question is who pays the shipping to the next person.
Is person A going to ship to person B because person B wants what
person A has but Person A wants what person C has to offer not person B.



Do we keep this very simple? I have mead, Martina has mint
wine, we send a bottle to each other. Cost of shipping is the
same.



Ideas???


----------



## kaizen (Aug 30, 2005)

I tend to get excited easy. This could be fun.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 31, 2005)

Sounds like a heckuva plan



Ouch Hippie!!!






*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## Hippie (Aug 31, 2005)

Be careful Waldo!


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 31, 2005)

I would like to particpate but I better check with Bert before sending things off!



Too bad this land is so massive or we could pick a weekend and meet in the middle!


----------



## Bill B (Aug 31, 2005)

When I send bottles to the Winemaker Mag contest, I use cartons made for wine bottles. These can be purchased at various places. I get mine from a winemakers supply shop in Atlanta, however I know there are siteswhere you can buy them. Then I pack them well labell them test samples (per Winemaker Mag inst.) and mail them using UPS or FED EX. I would not use US Mail. Never had a problem yet. I have also sent bottles from here in Ga. to NY with no problem.


Bill


----------



## geocorn (Aug 31, 2005)

The only drawback is that laws vary from state to state, even when not charging for wine. The state authories are concerned about minors getting their hands on alcohol and the state not getting their "fair share" of the tax revenues.


I think I had better stay out of this and let you work this exchange program out on your own. Sorry to be a stick in the mud, but I have too much to lose.


----------



## Bill B (Aug 31, 2005)

I understand and Im sure others will also.


Bill


----------



## kaizen (Aug 31, 2005)

thats why i asked. lets do this by email. maybe on an excel
format. give me until monday the 5th to work out something.



I will look into CA law for 'private' wine shipping.



[email protected]


----------



## masta (Sep 1, 2005)

This link might be of some help with state laws regarding shipping of wine:


http://www.wineinstitute.org/shipwine/http://www.wineinstitute.org/shipwine/analysis/intro_analysis.htm


----------



## kaizen (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks. Makes interesting reading


----------



## Hippie (Sep 1, 2005)

It pretty much says you can't do anything but sit and twittle your thumbs here.


----------



## kaizen (Sep 3, 2005)

Yeah, theres is nothing up my sleeve... presto!!!


----------



## kaizen (Sep 13, 2005)

Still checking on shipping laws. trying to get the lowdown on how
a wine club can ship wine. I keep getting stonewalled.


----------



## BottleShock (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok so if you can't send the wine, the only solution must be send the winemaker. Is this how those conventions all get started?


----------



## kaizen (Sep 13, 2005)

I can sleep 10 at my house, but I am going to use paper plates and plastic silverware only. I hate doing dishes.





hopefully only a couple of days more. (gotta leave a dozen more messages on the voicemail)


----------



## BottleShock (Sep 13, 2005)

Just as long as we don't have to use sporks.


----------

